#ubuntu-java 2005-12-26
<Little_Drummer_B> hi
<Little_Drummer_B> is anyone here
<dous> hi LittleDrummerBoy 
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-26
<feNNec_> hi!!
<feNNec_> java startup pb to solve - would smbody help me ?
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-28
<[pwned] > hi all
<[pwned] > i cant get java to run.
<[pwned] > what should i do?
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-30
<sg> hi is there any packge for jboss in ubuntu?
<sg> new to ubuntu and so far succeeded in installing server
<sg> now want to set up jboss and eclipse and java development env
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-26
<andi5> hi... i am trying to use glassfish on ubuntu gutsy, being a java ee newbie, but it does not seem to start up... is this the correct place to ask?  .... -> http://pastebin.ca/raw/832646
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-28
<matteo_> hi all
<matteo_> i have kubuntu 7.10 gybson
<matteo_> and have try to install java in many ways..everytime java site are very slowly...i used an older notebook with windows..
<matteo_> i'm afraid but it is very fastest with same java pages...same connection (both at home)
<matteo_> does someone know how can i speed up java? why it is sooo slowly ?
<matteo_> thanks in advance
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-29
<hend> what tools can I use on ubuntu for java development ?
<hend> how to use GNU java ?
<hend> when I tried to launch eclipse on ubuntu 7.10 it launched with a lot of error message , I renamed the file /usr/bin/java in order not to launch from it after that I created the folder eclipse/java and but the contents of jdk on it 
<hend> after all eclipse launched with no error message
<hend> but I'm confused what is the difference bet GNU java and sun java ?
<hend> sorry I created the folder  *eclipse/jre
<hend> when I tried to launch eclipse (java) on ubuntu 7.10 it launched with a lot of error message , I renamed the file /usr/bin/java in order not to launch from it after that I created the folder eclipse/jre and put the contents of jdk on it 
<hend> after all eclipse launched with no error message ... but I'm confused what is the difference bet GNU java and sun java ?
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-30
<selckin> java related buglist anywhere? i'm bored
<margiolas> hello any good plug-in for swing gui design?
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-24
<zhaowm> hello,everyone
<zhaowm> Is anybody,here?
<Jpdota> hey guys i'm working on packaging a java program i'm writing, and i was wondering how classpaths for jars are supposed to be handled?
<Koon> Jpdota: what does your app expect to find ? A directory with all the JARs it should load ?
<Koon> or it uses a static per-file classpath definition ?
<Koon> in first case, we often use symbolic links from the classpath lib dir to the installed JARs in /usr/share/java
<Jpdota> Koon: it expects to find the JAR's in the standard java location, wherever that is i guess, should i create symbolic links from that location to /usr/share/java in the start script for it then?
<Jpdota> Koon: or in the install part of the rules file
<Koon> in the rules file (use dh_link for example)
<Koon> look at existing java packages and see how they do it
<Jpdota> Koon: do you know an example of a relatively simple java package?  the only ones i know of are openoffice and eclipse which are huge and have a lot of extra stuff in their files
<Koon> You can look at tomcat6
<Jpdota> alright thanks
<Koon> (but I'm biased)
<Jpdota> haha did you package that?
<Koon> yes :)
<Jpdota> ah :)
<Jpdota> that's a pretty popular package isn't it?
<Koon> I have no idea. I have little feedback on it, very few bugs posted
<Jpdota> that's probably a good thing!
<Koon> So sometimes I'm wondering if people don't continue to install it by hand
<Jpdota> I would hope not, packaged programs are so much nicer!
<Koon> yep :)
<Jpdota> at this point in the game with linux, if i have to compile anything i get annoyed :P
<Jpdota> and i've been using linux since the days of conectiva and red hat 8
<Jpdota> so i know how to compile a program :P
<Jpdota> Koon: if you just run dh_link it knows what to link?
<Koon> no, you have to provide it with a links file
<Jpdota> ah, that's the tomcat6.links file ok
<Koon> or you can specify the link to create in dh_link command line
<Koon> see man dh_link
<Jpdota> i see
<Jpdota> Koon: do the settings you used survive switching JRE's?
<Jpdota> for example, using openjdk then switching to sun's jdk and vice versa
<Koon> yes... what settings are you talking about ?
<Jpdota> the classpath settings
<Koon> oh yes, they survive quite well
<Jpdota> ah ok
<Jpdota> alright thanks for the help Koon im going to bed, i'll look at this some more tomorrow
<Koon> cool, merry christmas then.
<Jpdota> merry christmas to you too
<Jpdota> hello again everyone, i still haven't resolved my issue with the java classpath, even after looking at eclipse and tomcat.  my program has two library dependencies, and im trying to see how i would make it so the jarfile for the program can find the jars for two libraries it needs, even if the default jre of the user changes
<Jpdota> does anyone know how to do that?
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-25
<persia> Jpdota, The default classpath for dependent libraries oughtn't change just because the JRE changes.
<persia> Just make sure you have the dependencies correct.
<Jpdota> i do have the dependencies correct :-/
<Jpdota> i've been playing around with this problem for two days now and haven't come to a solution
<persia> On which packages are you depending?
<Jpdota> hsqldb and jpcap
<Jpdota> jpcap isn't packaged in ubuntu, but i installed the deb, and i moved the jar to /usr/share/java
<Jpdota> but hsqldb is giving me the error
<Jpdota> jpcap may too, the program doesnt get that far in its execution
<persia> You might want to look at the entagged package, which relies on hsqldb.
<Jpdota> entagged?
<persia> Yep.  It's just an audio file tagger, but since it's packaged and relies on hsqldb, it might contain the hint you need.
<Jpdota> ah ok
<Jpdota> awesome let me take a look at that one
<persia> Good luck.
<Jpdota> persia: it's strange, the only mention of hsqldb is it assigns it to a variable which is never used, and the classpath is set using only squareness.jar, but not hsqldb.jar
<Jpdota> ah it lists hsqldb.jar in the MANIFEST, but im not sure how that would resolve
<Jpdota> one second i'll try doing that in my program
<Jpdota> persia: hmm no such luck with that :(
<persia> So, the problem is that when you run your program, it's not finding the jar?
<Jpdota> correct
<Jpdota> could it have something to do with hsqldb.jar being numbered with a version?
<Jpdota> what i mean is, in /usr/share/java hsqldb.jar is just a link to hsqldb-1.8.0.9.jar
<persia> I would have thought that would work.
<persia> As far as I understand things, symlinks get parsed before they are handed to the program, when an open request is made.
<persia> So opening /usr/share/java/hsqldb.jar ought to open hsqldb-1.8.0.9.jar.
<Jpdota> right, but could the file having a different name matter?
<Jpdota> i'm not sure how java does its loading
<persia> I don't think it does, but I don't know.
<Jpdota> hmm do you want to take a look at what im working with?  see if im doing something stupid?  this is the first package if packaged for ubuntu/debian
<persia> Sure.  Post it somewhere.  I can't promise to see the problem though.
<Jpdota> http://jwc3banlist.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/jwc3banlist/trunk/debian/ <-- link to the svn for the debian directory
<persia> I'll recommend using install rather than mkdir -p followed by cp -R
<persia> You might also want to look at dh_install, which lets you just make a list.
<Jpdota> ah ok
<persia> Of course, that's completely unrelated to your issue :)
<Jpdota> right, but any advice is of course appreciated :P
<persia> Also, drop debian/dirs : you don't need it.
<persia> And debian/files should almost never be present
<Jpdota> gotcha, i think they autogenerated and i just didn't delete them
<persia> I've never been a fan of the autogeneration.
<Jpdota> me neither, but i was just following the instructions :P
<persia> Also, you want Architecture: all rather than any for this: you only need to compile it once: the jvm should take care of portability.
<Jpdota> ok
<persia> Oh, I'm a fan of autogeneration in general: I just don't like any of the current autogenerators for debian-format packaging.
<persia> Your docs file is empty, and can be dropped.
<Jpdota> i tend to dislike it when it's something i'll eventually have to edit, because it usually makes things confusing
<persia> That's unfortunately true.  Sometimes one gets autogenerators that match one's style, but it's hard to find one.
<Jpdota> yeah exactly
<persia> Looks to me like you could do most of what you're doing with debhelper 5 or 6, and don't need debhelper 7 (you're not using dh $@).
<Jpdota> $@?
<persia> Have you tried adding libhsqldb-java to Build-Depends-Indep?  I wonder if something is happening at compile time if the package is absent.
<Jpdota> nope, i'll try it
<persia> $@ is an automatic variable in make that represents the current rule name.  debian/rules is a makefile.
<Jpdota> ah
<persia> Also, please be sure that your procedure for building the release version of bancraft doesn't include the debian/ directory.  Having that in the diff.gz file is a widely accepted standard practice, and makes it easier if someone wants to package it for other distributions.
<persia> Nothing wrong with having it in your VCS, but be aware that once it's in a repo, there will likely be growing variance between your copy and the version in any given distro.
<Jpdota> yeah
<Jpdota> true
<Jpdota> "I have no package to build" from a bunch of the dh's?
<persia> hrm?
<Jpdota> from changing the libhsqldb-java to a Build-Depend-Indep and the architecture to all
<persia> I wasn't suggesting you switch to dh7, only reduce your requirements.  How ar you calling the build?
<Jpdota> debuild or do you mean the compile?
<persia> debuild
<Jpdota> just debuild
<Jpdota> it's strange, the program compiles and installs then when it gets to the dh_testdir -a it starts saying it has no package to build
<persia> Right.  Change -a to -i in binary-indep
<Jpdota> ah :X
<persia> binary-arch is supposed to be arch-dependent, and use -a, binary-indep is supposed to be arch-independent, and use -i.  Sorry for not mentioning this previously.
<Jpdota> no problem, i should have rtfm :P
<Jpdota> testing different classpaths to see if they work
<Jpdota> the one like entagged has doesn't work
<Jpdota> unless maybe they make a link one sec
<Jpdota> hmm that doesn't seem to have fixed it
<Jpdota> i'm so confused, looking at entagged didn't yield anything, im going to see if there's other packages
<persia> apt-cache rdepends hsqldb-java provides a short list, unfortunately.
<Jpdota> wow, yeah
<Jpdota> and i looked at openoffice, whew....
<persia> And you've already looked at openoffice, right?
<persia> But your program works unpackaged?
<Jpdota> i've looked at openoffice, and i don't understand it at all, way too much "stuff"
<persia> Yeah.  That's a disturbingly complex package.
<Jpdota> yep
<persia> You might try #debian-java@OFTC, but dunno how many people will be there: most of the regulars here aren't present today.
<Jpdota> i see..hmm
<Jpdota> wow there's basically nothing that uses hsqldb
<Jpdota> itself, entagged, and oo.org
<persia> On the bright side, that's a small set of stuff to investigate to find a solution :)
<Jpdota> true, however there's hardly any mention of hsqldb in entagged
<persia> But it does use it at runtime, doesn't it?
<Jpdota> entagged?
<persia> yes.
<Jpdota> i would assume so, it requires it
<persia> That matches my previous understanding, that as long as the dependencies are correct, it ought to work.
<persia> You shouldn't have to do much to be able to use the library.
<Jpdota> yeah
<Jpdota> i thought that too
<Jpdota> have you packaged a java application?
<persia> Nope.  Reviewed some packages.  Fixed a few bugs, but not packaged anything.
<Jpdota> ah ok
<Jpdota> it shouldn't matter that the program is run as root right?
<persia> Shouldn't, although running stuff as root is generally dangerous.
<Jpdota> i guess not, even run as a regular user, it doesn't work
<Jpdota> yeah i know, it needs to be, it uses libpcap (through jpca)
<Jpdota> jpcap)
<persia> And it does work with your program just there, unpackaged?
<Jpdota> hmm
<Jpdota> let me check that the jar it's trying to use works correctly
<Jpdota> well it's making the jar anyway but yeah
<Jpdota> hmm one sec trying something that may work
<Jpdota> nope
<Jpdota> well persia thanks for the help, i didn't gain any traction on it so i guess i'll come back after the holidays
<persia> Sorry I couldn't be more help.  Good luck with it.
<Jpdota> persia no problem you helped a lot thanks
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-27
<drubin> Any one awake?
<Jpdota> persia: I found my idiotic mistake.  No amount of fiddling with my rules file would fix it.  I somehow emptied the hsqldb.jar file without deleting it.  So the file was there when I looked using ls, but Java obviously couldn't use it :(
<Tom4> Enter text here...hi all
<Tom4> i downloand a jar, but when i do java -jar .. it dont' work and say" Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from Blooover2.jar ", i download this pack from different site and say the same thing
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-23
<eric_3> hi i am having problem with java program
<nthykier> eric_3: what is the problem?
<eric_3> java source code
<eric_3> here is line of code
<eric_3> double x = Math.sqrt(index);
<eric_3> it says it's not compatible
<nthykier> Typecast index to a double.
<nthykier> Assuming it is an integer type
<eric_3> yes
<nthykier> Though on a related note: the channel is for java packages and not java coding. You probably want to be in ##java
<eric_3> but isn't that pasword locked?
<eric_3> besides i can't get onto thatany way
<nthykier> You need to be registered to join - as in you have to register your IRC nick
<eric_3> k how do i do that?
<nthykier> http://www.afterdawn.com/faq/software_problems/register_nick_with_nickserv_mirc.cfm - see item 6.3.6
<eric_3> k thanks
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-25
<Guest53746> hry
<Guest53746> hey***
<Guest53746> whats up with java gcj?
<Guest53746> its like a mix of java 1.4 and 1.5?
<Guest53746> is their a reason its like this?
<Programmador> ?
<Programmador> ?
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-26
<Milostt> alquien online
<Milostt> ?
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-27
<dagarwal82> Hi all, I am having a hard time to work on designing a small problem, is it the right place to ask for help ?
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-26
<Doodie> hi
<Doodie> File filename = new File("/home/userjo/java/text.txt");
<Doodie> no file created. why?
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-31
<rokia> hi everybody, i have a question about java and linux. how can i know which charset is used when i call a write method on OutputStreamWriter . because i think write use a jvm 's charset and jvm depends on the operating system
<rokia> hello, i have a question has UTF-8 a different behavior between windows and Linux?
#ubuntu-java 2012-12-28
<vimerrrrrrr> hi all~ can anyon tell me why when i do this int[][] array = image.getPixelArray(); it give me this error: cannot find symbol     symbol:   method getPixelArray()
<vimerrrrrrr> seems i lost my getPixelArray() method
<vimerrrrrrr> i imported acm program and graphics
#ubuntu-java 2013-12-23
<AJVFox> Hey guys. Recommendations on ubuntu builds/variants for java development?
#ubuntu-java 2017-01-01
<JIFPeanutButter> hi
